# how can i get rid of driver,that i got from net (source code)



## toomadd (Feb 11, 2009)

I installed this ( http://www.nvidia.com/object/freebsd_display_96.43.07.html ) and the problem is i'm dumb I want it from a package... i tried deinstall, finding plist, but i wasnt successful. Is there any way to get rid of it? do i have to remove every file which has nvidia in name or what can i do with it please?


----------



## ale (Feb 11, 2009)

In the nvidia documentation there is a list of the files, but it's not always correct.
What I usually do is:
kldunload nvidia and delete /boot/modules/nvidia.ko
find files in /usr/local with a name starting with XXX and delete them
search in /usr/local/lib, /usr/local/bin, /usr/local/man and /compat/linux for files containing nvidia, NVIDIA or vdpau in the name and delete them (you may want to check against the list in the nvidia docs)
rm -rf /usr/local/share/doc/NVIDIA*
reinstall (e.g. portupgrade -f) xorg-server libGL (I usually build a package on my box, to have them ready to restore).
reinstall the driver and reboot

You can also try restoring the files from XXX-* backups but it could be a pain if many builds have been done.


----------

